# aliased .sh cmd in tcsh, doesn't get INT signal



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2011)

```
alias pin       'install_port.sh \!* && rehash'
```
Before ports config request, the script beeps with the message:

```
--> Press CTRL-c, to continue "install_port.sh's" execution ...
```
Now when I run the aliased command:

```
# pin archivers/zip archivers/unzip
```
The script simply stops, when I hit CTRL-c, BUT when I run it _originally_

```
# install_port.sh archivers/zip archivers/unzip
```
Hitting CTRL-C, makes the script continue, as expected.

install_port.sh traps signal 2

What do I need to do in /.cshrc, to have the same behaviour, as obviously tcsh stops.


----------

